# Będę grać/Będę grał



## MateuszMoś

Wiem, że te dwie formy są dopuszczalne w każdej osobie-analogicznie do przykładu, który podałem. 
Czy jednak jest jakaś różnica pomiędzy tymi formami?


----------



## BezierCurve

Oprócz niuansów odczuwanych pewnie przez niektórych na poziomie własnego idiolektu nie ma między nimi znaczącej różnicy.


----------



## MateuszMoś

Dziękuję za odpowiedź.


----------



## Thomas1

Jedyna różnica jaką dostrzegam, to to, że 'będę grał' przekazuje rodzaj podmiotu, 'będę śpiewać' może powiedzieć mężczyzna, kobieta lub podmiot rodzaju nijakiego. 
O ile dobrze pamiętam, to pochodzenie tych form jest różne, ale we współczesnej polszczyźnie przekazywane znaczenie jest takie samo.


----------



## ckcharlie

I wouldn't say it's entirely idiolect.  Some infinitive forms are awkward or even sound wrong whereas you can't go wrong with the -ł form.  I've noticed several things listening to how people talk:

"Będę móc" (I will be able) sounds completely wrong compared to "będę mógł/mogła", and even Google shows 750 results for "będę móc" vs 1.3 million for "będę mógł" and 0.8 million for "będę mogła."  

You'll probably be corrected if you say "będę móc."  It's just not done.

"Będę iść" is acceptable, though a little awkward, and most people will say "będę szedł/szła."

"Będę mieć" sounds perfectly fine coming from a woman, but a man will almost always say "będę miał."  I've heard mothers correcting their children (male) when they said "będę mieć," so even though it's technically correct and possibly in use by some men, it sounds weird enough to some people that they feel the need to correct their kids.

The -ć infinitive forms tend to be used by women more than men, because the feminine -ła form usually requires an extra syllable, so because "będę grać" is almost shorthand for "będę grała," it has acquired a slight feminine feel.

The -ć infinitive also sounds awkward when followed by another infinitive.

"będziemy chcieli pójść" sounds much better than "będziemy chcieć pójść" (We will want to go)

In short, using the infinitive form generally sounds fine if you're female, unless the verb is móc and to a lesser extent, iść, and provided the verb isn't followed by another infinitive.  Otherwise, people seem to prefer the -ł form unless the verb is a long word or the infinitive saves you a syllable.


----------



## Thomas1

ckcharlie said:


> I wouldn't say it's entirely idiolect.  Some infinitive forms are awkward or even sound wrong whereas you can't go wrong with the -ł form.  I've noticed several things listening to how people talk:
> 
> "Będę móc" (I will be able) sounds completely wrong compared to "będę mógł/mogła", and even Google shows 750 results for "będę móc" vs 1.3 million for "będę mógł" and 0.8 million for "będę mogła."
> 
> You'll probably be corrected if you say "będę móc."  It's just not done.
> Well observed. I think it may have something to do with the fact that 'móc' is an auxiliary verb. To my experience you can easily hear 'będę piec', but 'będę biec' would be less usual and you won't hear 'będę pomóc' at all (which looks by the way like a derivative from 'móc') EDIT: For an explanation of this curius note see Bezier's post below.
> "Będę iść" is acceptable, though a little awkward, and most people will say "będę szedł/szła."
> Correct as they may be, those forms don't sound too good to me.


----------



## BezierCurve

> You'll probably be corrected if you say "będę móc." It's just not done.


I guess the reason for that is - as Thomas noticed  - the auxiliarity of móc, after which comes usually another verb in infinitive, hence having two infinitives in a row might seem a bit awkward (będę móc przyjść).




> you won't hear 'będę pomóc' at all


 
That's because its the perfective aspect for pomagać, so it's impossible to construct future tense using będę with it (będę pomagał is OK).


----------



## ckcharlie

The auxiliary theory seems to be correct.  Googling "będę musieć" vs "będę musiał/musiała" also turns up millions more results for the -ł form.

Stacking infinitives seems to be a no-no, so unless the object is a noun, I guess the same should apply for próbować, starać się, etc.

In any case, as acceptable as the infinitive might be in theory, when talking about themselves, an overwhelming majority of men seem to use the -ł form.

"będę zabierać" - 2,890 results
"będę zabierał" - 32,500 results
"będę zabierała" - 1,050 results
"będziemy zabierać" - 2,790 results
"będziemy zabierali" - 1,290 results
"będziemy zabierały" - 50 results


----------



## Thomas1

PWN-u słów kilka na ten temat:





> _Czas przyszły złożony_ składa się z odpowiedniej formy słowa posiłkowego _być_, połączonego z bezokolicznikiem (_będę kandydować_) lub z formą czasu przeszłego zróżnicowaną rodzajowo (_będę kandydowała, będę kandydował_). Oba sposoby tworzenia czasu przyszłego są całkowicie równoprawne, choć użytkownicy polszczyzny częściej wybierają formy wyrazistsze pod względem rodzajowym, tzn. _będę kandydowała_. Tradycyjnie na pierwszym miejscu stawiamy formę słowa posiłkowego, ale powszechnemu obecnie układowi z czasem przeszłym na początku nie można niczego zarzucić. Przyjmujemy zatem wariantywność normy zarówno w kwestii postaci czasu przyszłego złożonego – _będę kandydowała_║_będę kandydować_, jak i w zakresie szyku składników tej formy – _będę kandydowała_║_kandydowała będę._
> _Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA


----------



## BezierCurve

As for the plural forms...


> "będziemy zabierać" - 2,790 results
> "będziemy zabierali" - 1,290 results
> "będziemy zabierały" - 50 results


... that very poor result for "-ały" might be due to the fact that it belongs exclusively to groups of women only, while "-ać/-ali" may contain mixed gender.


----------



## vianie

Zauważyłem, że w języku polskim istnieją takie wszystkie kombinacje: _będzie_ gram, _będzie_ grasz, _będzie_ grali, _będzie_ grają; a i: będ_ę_ gra_m_, będ_ziesz_ gra_sz_, będ_ziemy_ gra_li_, będ_ziecie_ gra_li_, będ_ą_ gra_li_. Tym łączeniam za bardzo nie rozumiem.


----------



## Ben Jamin

vianie said:


> Zauważyłem, że w języku polskim istnieją takie wszystkie kombinacje: _będzie_ gram, _będzie_ grasz, _będzie_ grali, _będzie_ grają; a i: będ_ę_ gra_m_, będ_ziesz_ gra_sz_, będ_ziemy_ gra_li (dobrze)_, będ_ziecie_ gra_li_, będ_ą_ gra_li_. Tych połączeń za bardzo nie rozumiem.


Mówi się: 
będ_ziemy_ grać, będ_ziecie_ grać, będ_ą_ grać
_grać- we wszystkich osobach jednakowo, _
_będę/będziesz/będzie grał, będziemy/będziecie/będą grali_
_grał, grali w zależności od liczby._


----------



## Thomas1

Można też użyć czasu teraźniejszego do wyrażenia przyszłości, np:
_Jutro gramy w Poznaniu._
Zazwyczaj w takich sytuacjach dodaje się okolicznik czasu albo jest on domyślny.


----------



## joy68

Ja nie jestem zaciekłym purystą, ale lubię jak coś ma dla mnie sens.

Uważam, iż sformułowanie typu "będę grał, będę mógł" jest owocem banalnego i wielopokoleniowego nawyku ze strony narodu posługującego się językiem polskim.

Skoro można powiedzieć "Chcialem grać" czy "Chciałbym grać" lub "Bardzo chciałem *móc grać*" albo jeszcze "Tak bardzo chciałbym *móc przyjść*, ale niestety nie ...." czy nawt "Tak strasznie pragnąłem *móc pozostać* przy tobie" aby utworzyć formę przeszłą lub warunkową, to nie rozumiem dlaczego w tworzeniu formy przyszłej już tak bardzo przeszkadza użycie dwóch bezokoliczników jeden po drugim.

Wytłumaczenie dostrzegam tylko jedno....nawyk.

Ludzie nie lubią gdy coś brzmi dziwnie. A dziwnie  zawsze brzmi coś czego nie słyszy się regularnie.

Jak zaznaczyłem na samym początku, nie jestem purystą. Niemniej jednak, od czasów dzieciństwa mi dawało satysfakcję używanie form poprawnych i do dzis nie mam nawyku używania form tzw powszechnie przyjętych. I zawsze *będę mieć chęć* na wyrażanie myśli w taki sposób w jaki uważam za poprawny gramatycznie, bez uprzykrzania życia innym z powodu ich przyzwyczajeń.

Każdy język jest nieustannie poddawany procesowi przemiany. W przeciwnym razie, do dzis mówilibyśmy jak za czasów Mieszka I.

Co do wyników poszukiwań w wyszukiwarce Google.... są one jedynie odzwierciedleniem nawyków gramatycznych ludzi korzystajacych regularnie z internetu. Google to nie słownik Wiedzy Powszechnej lecz zbiór materiałów tekstowych (witryn) tworzonych w sieci od kilkunastu lat przez ludzi zarówno wykształconych jak i semi-analfabetów. I trzeba się z tym pogodzić.


----------



## Ben Jamin

joy68 said:


> Uważam, iż sformułowanie typu "będę grał, będę mógł" jest owocem banalnego i wielopokoleniowego nawyku ze strony narodu posługującego się językiem polskim.
> 
> ... Niemniej jednak, od czasów dzieciństwa mi dawało satysfakcję używanie form poprawnych i do dzis nie mam nawyku używania form tzw powszechnie przyjętych. I zawsze *będę mieć chęć* na wyrażanie myśli w taki sposób w jaki uważam za poprawny gramatycznie, bez uprzykrzania życia innym z powodu ich przyzwyczajeń.


A co według ciebie jest poprawne gramatycznie? Czy ty sam ustalasz reguły? I to jak mówi większość ludzi nie ma żadnego znaczenia?


----------



## miguell

MateuszMoś said:


> Wiem, że te dwie formy są dopuszczalne w każdej osobie-analogicznie do przykładu, który podałem.
> Czy jednak jest jakaś różnica pomiędzy tymi formami?



Obie formy sa poprawne, ale w bede gral jest informacja o tym jakiej plci jest osoba do ktorej odnosi sie ta czynnosc  - czyli podmiot


----------

